
DIY wallpaper cut from what is now said to be the world's most expensive book - prismatic
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/12126174/DIY-aristocrat-wallpaper-project-could-have-cost-7.3m.html
======
anarchitect
I've been lucky enough to have handled one of these books in the rare books
room at the Natural History Museum in London, and have also been involved in
developing reproductions for The British Library.

The really surprising thing about the books housed in public collections is
that each of the pages is unceremoniously stamped with the mark of their
owner, much as I would expect they would mark a more easily replaceable text
book.

------
dovdov
Now that's how you live!

